# Perdomo ESV 1991 Phantom Maduro Cigar Review - celebration worthy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i wanted something tasty yet short to celebrate a good football sunday. this is the first of a box i bought in miami at the perdomo factory in marc...

Read the full review here: Perdomo ESV 1991 Phantom Maduro Cigar Review - celebration worthy


----------

